# How many speedcubers do you know in your area?



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 16, 2009)

Just a quick question... I live in Cincinnati, OH and I only personally know two serious speedcubers (though not as much as me) and one more that I taught that can solve in around one minute but refuses to learn fridrich... How many people in your general area (city, town, etc.) do you know personally that can speedcube?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 16, 2009)

in Winnipeg all that i know of are me (not really cosidered speed,, im sub 60 though) and my friend that i taught (hes at around sub 50)


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 16, 2009)

None that _speed_cube, but a couple that can solve a cube. But I only know people in my school. And they solve in like 2 or 3 minutes.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Apr 16, 2009)

None for me.......I only started to get serious about cubing like a couple months ago and I just moved to NY from NJ few months ago....

Back in Jersey I knew some people that speedcube.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Apr 16, 2009)

1 and I taught him how to solve it he's not yet sub-1minute, and in Belgium I only know 2 "famous" speedcubersIt's time for my first comp I guess to meet more cubers


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 16, 2009)

Pietersmieters said:


> It's time for my first comp I guess to meet more cubers



yea,, me to but i doubt there is going to be a comp in winnipeg for a while


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 16, 2009)

There are two sub-25 cubers in my town that I know of (Justin Jaffray (Yalow) and Brendon Hemsley (Gurplex in Hi-games)) . There's an awful lot of people at my school that can solve the cube in a minute or two with the lame Dan Brown method, but there are very few serious cubers here.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Apr 16, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Pietersmieters said:
> 
> 
> > It's time for my first comp I guess to meet more cubers
> ...



Most of the competitions in Belgium are held in Brussels, which is like 1 hour driving since I live in West-Vlaanderen


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 16, 2009)

Pietersmieters said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Pietersmieters said:
> ...



yea in canada most comps are at toronto,, a few in alberta which is like 18 hours away


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 16, 2009)

Locally, it's me and my friend. That's it. On a wider basis, there's a couple REALLY good cubers in my area.


----------



## dChan (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, I don't know any personally but I do know there are several pretty good cubers around the area. All of my cubing friends, though, are from other cities.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> There are two sub-25 cubers in my town that I know of . There's an awful lot of people at my school that can solve the cube in a minute or two with the lame Dan Brown method, but there are very few serious cubers here.



well at least they can solve it in the first place.... I'm the only sub 30 (or 25 for that matter ) cuber in my area... nobody to compete with because I can out match the other two serious speedcubers that I know of by about 10 seconds...



Hmmm... I just realized how much I use the "..." thing... LOL! I just used it again... darn I did it again. I gotta get out of that habit


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 16, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> yea in canada most comps are at toronto,, a few in alberta which is like 18 hours away


 lolwut? There has been only one official Canadian competition in the west coast, the 'Vancouver Open Summer' last year. The only Canadian WCA delegate lives near Toronto, so that's why almost all of the Canadian competitions are there.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 16, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > yea in canada most comps are at toronto,, a few in alberta which is like 18 hours away
> ...



yea, i dont think ill ever be able to make it out to a comp


----------



## Bryan (Apr 16, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Pietersmieters said:
> 
> 
> > It's time for my first comp I guess to meet more cubers
> ...



Minnesota might be your closest option. And there's always the possibility of a North Dakota Open


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 16, 2009)

Bryan said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Pietersmieters said:
> ...



where in north dakota then? it might take just a few hours to get there!! but i think ill wait till im like sub 30 before i go to a comp out off manitoba


----------



## aukrainea (Apr 16, 2009)

I know zero.. but im going to a comp.. FINALLY,,,,.....

___________________________________
3x3x3-13.59 2x2x2-2.70 (both lucky...)


----------



## Bryan (Apr 16, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Well, there's nothing yet. But it wouldn't be out of the realm of possibility if someone was interested in a competition over there. I have relatives in ND, so I go through there anyway. Plus, I keep track of competitors ZIP code, so I would know if I'm pulling a lot of people from western MN, they would probably easily go to a competition in Fargo or Grand Forks. I would need to see a lot of interest in western North Dakota before I held a competition there, but that actually would be quite easy, I would just worry about getting 12 competitors.

I like to joke that North Dakota will probably have a competition before Chicago 

But for now, the Minnesota competition is the closest and does exist. So if you wanted to go to a competition, that would be your best bet. Just convince your parents to vacation in the Twin Cities, and spend a day to go down to Rochester (it's about an hour drive from the Twin Cities).


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 16, 2009)

i heard that theres a kid in my school that has a PB of around 13 seconds and is a good OH solver, but thats about it, im at a PB of 20 seconds, but im learning full OLL ... my 5x5 times are better than his, hes also a little better in BLD than me, but ive never talked to him before ... my friend and him were on the soccer team so he was asking him questions about the times


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 16, 2009)

> But for now, the Minnesota competition is the closest and does exist. So if you wanted to go to a competition, that would be your best bet. Just convince your parents to vacation in the Twin Cities, and spend a day to go down to Rochester (it's about an hour drive from the Twin Cities).



umm how far is minnesota from winni?


----------



## BlazingSlow (Apr 16, 2009)

I've got a 21 years old friend who can solve the cube in ~ 2 minutes ( i've teached him how to ).
Also, my 40 years old uncle can do it in sub 2 minutes, from him i've learned how to solve the cube.

I've talked to a lady from a local store and she said that they sold ~ 20 cubes @ 1 $ each in only a week, so, there are people who play/solve/speedsolve the Rubik in my area ( Romania, Galati ), to bad i only know two of them.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 16, 2009)

I know of only one other person in the entire country I am currently in who can solve a 3x3, and I taught him. But he doesn't even have his own cube, so I sometimes let him borrow one of mine. But he has never gotten a sub-1 minute solve before, so not exactly a speedcuber. And he isn't smart enough to use his 3x3 knowledge to solve the 2x2.

I also would say I have the largest puzzle collection in the country, with a grand total of 6. I feel lonely suddenly.


----------



## leeho (Apr 16, 2009)

Er...I only know Joey Gouly. I think he lives near me somewhere but I've never met him in person.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 16, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I also would say I have the largest puzzle collection in the country, with a grand total of 6. I feel lonely suddenly.



my friend (the sub 50 one) has 36 cubes in total,, so i think hes the biggest in manitoba


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 16, 2009)

In your area as in, in your city? If that, then none. If you mean people I hang out with a lot at competitions that are closest to me (that I can actually travel to) Then I know, *counts*, four. One of them lives closer than the others.


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 16, 2009)

Basically, just the members of the Mile High Speedcubing group.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 16, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> well at least they can solve it in the first place.... I'm the only sub 30 (or 25 for that matter ) cuber in my area... nobody to compete with because I can out match the other two serious speedcubers that I know of by about 10 seconds...




That's not true. There are several sub-20 cubers in Cinci.


----------



## Escher (Apr 16, 2009)

in my school year...
at least 18 people can solve the cube, definitely more, I've just forgotten...
6 people are 'speedcubers' in that they want to get faster,
2 people are sub 20,
and only 1 person is sub 15 
Then there are others in the year below that do it reasonably casually.

Theres also peter (cookingfat) in sheffield, and calvin in barnsley (very close). So quite a few in my area!


----------



## holypasta (Apr 16, 2009)

what do you mean by *speed*cube? i'll list the cubers i know and their average times.

1) 45
2) 60
3) 6:00
4) 5:00
5) 55
6) 50
7) 1:15
8) 45
9) unknown
10) unknown
11) 35
12) 30
13) unknown
14) unknown
15) unknown
16) 3:00

i may be forgetting a few.
i know a lot of cubers, because i attend Oxford Academy. (it seems like a stereotype -- and it is, of course -- but it's true.)


----------



## Kian (Apr 16, 2009)

i'm going to call my "area" my town and every neighboring town, in which case I believe it's only my brother and I.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 16, 2009)

ive taught atleast 6 people in the pittsburgh area but they are all above 1 minute solves....


----------



## teller (Apr 16, 2009)

None! And I've never met any, either, anywhere. It feels like a gap in my overall cubing education not to have compared notes with anyone in person.

I keep waiting for CubingUSA to fill up with locals so that we can have a get-together of some kind.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 17, 2009)

I only know of one Speedcuber in my entire COUNTRY, and he doesn't really take it all that serious. 

He's also on the other side of the country.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 17, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > well at least they can solve it in the first place.... I'm the only sub 30 (or 25 for that matter ) cuber in my area... nobody to compete with because I can out match the other two serious speedcubers that I know of by about 10 seconds...
> ...



My home is in Cincinnati... there quite a few other dedicated cubers in Cincinnati that I know of, some more dedicated than others. Fewer in Columbus where I am now, but I still know a number of others who cube here.

And yeah, Mike Stewart wins fastest from Cincinnati.


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 17, 2009)

Haven't seen a single cube or cuber around Edinburgh yet, and none of my mates are even remotely interested. Thank god for speedsolving.com


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 17, 2009)

0 people who currently speedcube. there were like 4 others two years ago. And i'm going to Columbus OH this summer.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 17, 2009)

70 procent of my class can solve one 
But they are not SPEEDCUBERS XD


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 17, 2009)

As Sarah mentioned, her and Brendon are the only ones I know of for sure, but there's this guy at my school, I have NO idea how fast he is, and I've seen him walking around with a V6 on numerous occasions. Every time I try to talk to him he seems to brush me off or be in a hurry , but I'll try again.

A couple people have been telling me recently that there's a really fast guy at my school too, (Mikey something), but I don't know if he's actually fast or these people are all members of the "my friend can do it in 10 seconds behind his back one handed" club.

One guy came up to me and solved it (slowly) and a couple of my friends can solve it, but they've pretty much all given it up.

Edit: I'm amazed at the amount of votes for 9+.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 17, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > There are two sub-25 cubers in my town that I know of . There's an awful lot of people at my school that can solve the cube in a minute or two with the lame Dan Brown method, but there are very few serious cubers here.
> ...



Matt McConaha and I are both sub-25. I'm sub-18 and he's around 20-21.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 18, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> The only Canadian WCA delegate lives near Toronto, so that's why almost all of the Canadian competitions are there.




I don't mean to hijack a thread with an off topic rant, but i need to clarify this point. It is not the first time i have heard it (or, rather, read it) either.

The reason for so many competitions in Ontario and only one other one ever outside of it has nothing to do with me or my place of residence. It has to do with the overall lack of competitors outside of Ontario. If anyone in Alberta, or anywhere else in Canada, could prove to me that there is a viable cubing scene there (say, over 20 people) i would be more than happy to fly myself out there, much like i did for BC last year and will do again this year, to ensure it happens. 

After that, if i felt the group had several serious cubers (much like BC), i would then offer my services to get them up and running as their own scene. I would help purchase equipment and train someone on how to be a delegate. I would fly back out there and help them put on a second competition and then, assuming all went according to plan, they would be self sufficient and could continue on with regular competitions on their own.

I am willing to do all of this for the love of cubing. But so far, to my knowledge, we don't have enough cubers anywhere between Ottawa and BC to warrant the time and money to do so. But when we do, be sure canadianCUBING (note it does not say ontarioCUBING) will be right there to support it, like we are trying to do with BC.

People make it seem like there are these organizers all over the country with a large group of eager cubers ready to go, but i am preventing a competition for happening. It is so far from the truth that i cannot sit by and let this misconception go on without saying something.

My apologies to those that list this sort of post as a pet peeve. Dan can scold me in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 18, 2009)

Eh...
Me, my friend (cubing began our friendship ), and this other kid I'm sort of friends with too. I'm not sure how fast he is, but he has 2-5 cubes, so I would think he's a speedcuber.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 18, 2009)

3 i think, excluding those I taught, that'd make it like 20.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 18, 2009)

What exactly is a speedcuber? If a speedcuber is just anyone who can solve a 3x3 rubik's cube, then I know two other people. If it is someone who consistently cubes and tries to get better times, then I know 0.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 18, 2009)

I can only think of 4 who really give a try at it(Andrew Kang, Chris Tran, Arielle Parnes-Katz and Hein Bui), but know several who know how to, but do it every now and then.


----------



## Odin (Apr 19, 2009)

2. My best friend, and 1 other cuber.


----------



## Cloud_9ine (Apr 19, 2009)

Well everyone in my school says there's a person that can do sub 30, but they could just be the "I know a guy that can do a 4x4 in 10 sec" thing.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 19, 2009)

Cloud_9ine said:


> Well everyone in my school says there's a person that can do sub 30, but they could just be the "I know a guy that can do a 4x4 in 10 sec" thing.



haha everyone in my school says stuff like that "your ok but i once knew a guy that could do it in 10 seconds with his eyes closed everytime..."


----------



## SpeedSolve (May 25, 2012)

9+. I know the main cubers here in Colorado, and then at my school I started the Cube Club, it had 15 members.

Edit: Sorry for the bump, didn't notice it was such an old thread..


----------



## anthonyB (May 29, 2012)

I only know one and he's the one that taught me the Dan Brown method.

He's also the one that stole a cube from wal-mart and sold it to me for 2 bucks


However, being me, I usually get really serious and into things that I like to do in my free time.

I started actually speed cube a month and a half ago and I'm 25 sec average now, I'm way faster than him. He refers to me as "pro"


I also had a cuber at my other school last year, but he was barely sub 1 minute and there are cube clubs here in Vegas, however they're all sub 40, none are really sub 30. (That I know of)


----------



## yoyokidify (May 29, 2012)

Well, 
I HAVE NO SPEEDCUBERS IN MY COUNTRY!!
I'm the only serious cuber in this place and I've never met/ seen anyone who is a speedcuber 
I'm a loner...


----------



## Applejuice (May 29, 2012)

Zero! Well, actually I've heard of two, but I never met any of them. 
So any people in the area of Driebergen?
Would love to meet some people in real life.


----------



## mchedlo213 (May 29, 2012)

its hard to say about them as speedcubers but still....
tehre are 2 guys that cube more or less constantly = )



> Well,
> I HAVE NO SPEEDCUBERS IN MY COUNTRY!!
> I'm the only serious cuber in this place and I've never met/ seen anyone who is a speedcuber
> I'm a loner...


where are u from ?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 29, 2012)

Any cubers in Ann Arbor other than my friend and another guy on the forums?


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 29, 2012)

None... my closest is probably Thom, and he is a good hundred miles away I think 

... unless we count people we are teaching, one is at 30 seconds, two others are around a minute and the rest are well over a minute.


----------



## yoyokidify (May 30, 2012)

mchedlo213 said:


> its hard to say about them as speedcubers but still....
> tehre are 2 guys that cube more or less constantly = )
> 
> 
> where are u from ?


 
I'm from Cyprus. Not in Texas, the actual island


----------



## storebought (Jun 2, 2012)

miniGOINGS said:


> in Winnipeg all that i know of are me (not really cosidered speed,, im sub 60 though) and my friend that i taught (hes at around sub 50)


 
Really, I know 3 in my school plus you and one other guy on the forums
(the three at my school are all sub 50 with the fastest being a 13 sec avg


----------



## jonlin (Jun 3, 2012)

1. Keaton Ellis(Ninja Storm)
2. Felix Lee(flee1235)


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 3, 2012)

2 who I taught. Average 20 and 30. Not very interesting to have cubing meet ups with...


----------



## izovire (Apr 25, 2013)

Thread bump lol

I know quite a few cubers in my area of northeast Colorado. Something like 30+ cubers within 50 miles. 40 around Denver and 30 around Colorado Springs. The latest competition had like ~20 people. I don't think they really knew about it. I didn't find out until a week before.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 25, 2013)

none


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 25, 2013)

I have about six. Singapore is so small that it can be considered an area.


----------



## o2gulo (Apr 26, 2013)

I only know three cubers near my area. Although there are about hundreds of cubers in the whole country though.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 26, 2013)

Soooo manyyy cubers (25+)


----------



## JO5561 (Apr 27, 2013)

In 6th grade my math teacher had a box full of brand cubes and he gave anyone that could solve one a pin. I'm in 8th grade now, but I see a bunch of kids every now and then with speedcubes around school


----------



## Iggy (May 5, 2013)

None that I know of in my state.


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 5, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Soooo manyyy cubers (25+)



Seriously? So not fair


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 6, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Seriously? So not fair



Really. Chennai is filled with many awesome cubers .

There is a fb group for Chennai cubers with around 100 members while there is one for all of India which has around 1100 members.


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 6, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Really. Chennai is filled with many awesome cubers .
> 
> There is a fb group for Chennai cubers with around 100 members while there is one for all of India which has around 1100 members.



That's so strange how so many people could be interested in cubing in one concentrated area. Do they have profiles on here too? Lol.
Still jealous though.


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 6, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> That's so strange how so many people could be interested in cubing in one concentrated area. Do they have profiles on here too? Lol.
> Still jealous though.



Dunno  Its good anyway. Just 5-6 have profiles here.


----------



## aznanimedude (May 6, 2013)

there's apparently a few in this state, but i don't know them O__O


----------



## Shortshrimp (May 9, 2013)

Speedcubing is huge in my school. We have at least 20 who are semi-serious about it and another 30 who can solve Rubik's Cubes, but not very fast.


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 10, 2013)

Wtf how? So not fair! I love competition :/


----------



## KongShou (May 10, 2013)

Quite a few in my school that I inspired to cube. Cos I'm an inspiring person. But their only sub 2 mins cos they started a few weeks ago.


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 10, 2013)

It's sad that most of the people know no speedcubers in their area.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 11, 2013)

My best friend cubes, averages 15-16 seconds
My sister cubes, I taught her. Averages 20-24 seconds
Two other friends I have cube, one is 20-23 seconds, the other is barely sub-30
Bunch of other kids who are sup-30 in my school


----------

